# [SOLVED] Onkyo TX-NR161 Speaker Sound OFF and ON



## Popcornasaurus

I just set up my newly purchased system. Went through set up.
After completion, I was watching/listening to a ROKU through the amplifier. No direct connect of Roku to TV.

Initially, I got both video and sound through my TV only (no sound through surround speakers). I tried to search the manual and on-line posts, and finally -- not sure exactly where--I must have changed some setting. I got video through my TV and sound through my surround speakers. Yea!

However, when I went to turn components off for the night, I turn off my Onkyo first, and before I turned off my TV, I noticed that the sound reverted back to my TV speakers. Thought that was funny. Since then, I can only get the Roku sound through my TV.

When I change the amplifier to the FM setting, I get great sound through the surround speakers. 

What setting do I need to change so that sound comes through my surround speakers? 

And how can I prevent this again?

BTW: I am sure you can tell that I am not techy by this post. Sorry!


----------



## Popcornasaurus

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR161 Speaker Sound OFF and ON*

Ooopppsss: should be TX-NR616!!!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR161 Speaker Sound OFF and ON*

user manual page 40

You simply change the listening mode...choices range from "pass though", which turns off audio processing and sends the signal to the TV, to various types of surround.

Also, by default, when the AVR is turned off, video AND audio pass through. Hence why the TV received audio after the AVR was turned off.


----------



## Popcornasaurus

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR161 Speaker Sound OFF and ON*

Great!

THX (Although I found the TV AUDIO OUT on/off settings on Page 66 of the version of the manual I accessed on-line--the disc provided manual was not readable on my iMac).

But due to your directions I was able to find it and solve the problem!!!!


----------



## JimE

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR161 Speaker Sound OFF and ON*

Glad I could help.

Enjoy, that's a nice AVR.


----------

